# Jack Thomas-Watson



## LooPoo (19 September 2015)

Hiya, 

has anyone bought or know of anyone that has bought a horse from Jack? Seen a few nice horses that he has but looking to find out about his reputation.

Thanks


----------



## SatsumaGirl (19 September 2015)

He's local to where I'm from. He seems like a nice, genuine guy. I've never heard a bad word about him.


----------



## Vodkagirly (19 September 2015)

I've heard of a few issues, would recommend getting a vetting.


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (19 September 2015)

Following with interest as I too am wondering whether he has anything in that I like!!  
I cant decide if it's best to try a dealer who (hopefully) values his reputation or a private seller who could possibly not care if they sell a dodgy horse! Crystal ball required!!!


----------



## LooPoo (20 September 2015)

Thank you


----------



## LooPoo (20 September 2015)

Dazed'n'confused said:



			Following with interest as I too am wondering whether he has anything in that I like!!  
I cant decide if it's best to try a dealer who (hopefully) values his reputation or a private seller who could possibly not care if they sell a dodgy horse! Crystal ball required!!! 

Click to expand...

This is my problem, it's knowing that you at least have the dealers reputation to fall back on!its so hard buying a horse and you hear too many horror stories!!


----------



## Leo Walker (20 September 2015)

I dont know him personally, but I know people who do and I've never heard a bad word about him. When my friend was looking he offered to put us up for a couple of nights and take us both out hunting, and my friend was only looking to spend 3k so not huge money either.


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (20 September 2015)

LooPoo said:



			This is my problem, it's knowing that you at least have the dealers reputation to fall back on!its so hard buying a horse and you hear too many horror stories!!
		
Click to expand...

It's a gamble whatever you do I suppose! A friend has just found a nice horse after 6 months of looking - we've seen strange ones, lame ones, insane ones, sarcoid covered ones, ones whose stories don't add up and not many ones that are ok!!


----------



## LooPoo (23 September 2015)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Few options to consider, pony shopping is exciting and stressful!!


----------



## chancing (24 September 2015)

I know him have done since children, I would happily go and look try and buy BUT I would proceed with great caution vetting history and a couple of 'tries', as most of his horses come from sales, Ireland or have been part ex due to a problem. I enquired about a chesnut liked it, jack told me history happened to speak to friend who informed me jack had taken in as the guy who owned him found him too much of a handful - professional event rider and he had a lot of quirks. I went back to jack who had told me perfect for competent novice and after me probing and telling him I knew where horse had come from eventually admitted that he had indeed come from the event riders yard and not as previously told me.


----------



## Abi90 (24 September 2015)

I bought my horse from him and was very pleased.

He showed me a few and I decided which ones I'd like to try, he then takes you on a hack so you can see the horse out and about and then popped a few fences and when for a canter in an open field. Then did a bit of schooling in a smaller field. There was no pressure and I felt he showed the horse very well.

He also delievered free of charge because I was local. Horse is very same and sensible as described, he's a bit greener in the school than I was led to believe and can be a bit spooky in the school but nothing scary BUT I think a huge amount of that is it being a new environment and possibly down to me as a rider. On hacks he is bombproof and doesn't spook at anything which is what you'd hope from a horse coming off a hunting yard.

I would definitely recommend getting anything you want vetted though as always and there is always a risk to any purchase but I would definitely go back.

He also has a 14 day warranty period so if you get the horse home and decide it is really not as described or you don't get on with it he will take it back.


----------



## Abi90 (24 September 2015)

I would also add that I went to him because he was recommended on this forum by someone


----------



## Passtheshampoo (24 September 2015)

My friend bought a nice ID from him last moth. He's just as described and she was given a no quibble 14 day return warranty. This was after having bought 3 different horses from 3 different dealers between Jan and July this year, each being 5 stage vetted and given the go ahead but o arrival all being unfit for purpose.


----------

